# Axe Cop



## Twiffles (Mar 11, 2010)

I found this out, somehow, about a week and a half ago. I've been spreading it around to people I know and they laugh just as hard, etc.
If you didn't know about it before, read it. If you knew about it already, good for you.

Axe Cop.
5 year old logic + pictures = win

Website: here

Episode 1:


Spoiler












Also I didn't know, _exactly_, where to put it. So if you need to move it to wherever, go ahead.


----------



## Veho (Mar 11, 2010)

I can't stop reading it


----------

